

Advice on Finding a Technical Cofounder - subelsky
http://startupbaltimore.org/advice/finding-a-technical-cofounder/

======
wccrawford
I think being careful not to ask for things you don't know about is good
advice. Demanding that the system use 'Rails' when you can't program is
probably not a good idea. Maybe your developer will choose it, but they'll do
so for (hopefully) a good reason.

To that end, you probably shouldn't take on a cofounder that can't handle at
least 2 languages. How can you make decisions if you have no choices?

------
carlos
Many times technical cofounders are used to basically "develop" the founder's
idea. Anybody looking for a technical cofounder should give more than just
ideas. Ideas are just 1% of the total work.

